# Some drive problems

## Endoscient

I have three problems with drives. (runing gentoo-dev-2.6.4)

1) I have an iPod on firewire that isn't working. I have firewire ohci1394 and sbp2 enabled along witha few other things)

2) I have a thumb drive (fat 32). it is being recongnized under sdb. it shows it has one partition but when i mount it directory is empty and  stuff is on it.

3) I have PDC20376 RAID. I have one drive on SATA and one drive on IDE (i have 2 sata and 1 raid channel on my raid). The sata drive is getting recongnized all fine and good but the IDE isnt i have no clue what to do because i enabled to drivers in the kernel and all topics i found are about SATA.

hdd is my cd burner and i don't know y its getting thoose messages.

```

 for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IDE DVD-ROM 16X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: WDC WD800JB-00FMA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SONY CD-RW CRX175E2, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: DMA disabled

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdd: status error: error=0x00

hdd: drive not ready for command

hdd: ATAPI reset complete

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

libata version 1.01 loaded.

sata_promise version 0.91

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0838200 ctl 0xE0838238 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0838280 ctl 0xE08382B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors (lba48)

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

ata2: thread exiting

scsi1 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120026AS       Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:03.0 (0094 -> 0097)

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[e5000000-e50007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0a.0 (0014 -> 0016)

ohci1394: fw-host1: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[e3000000-e30007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1170 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver xpad

drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: X-Box pad driver:v0.0.5

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: MicroAdv  Model: QuickiDrive64M    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 128000 512-byte hdwr sectors (66 MB)

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1825: AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49376 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xe2000000, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: Disabling reads from problem bidirectional printer on usblp0

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Unidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0304

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb4) for (hdb4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 473908k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

b44: eth0: Link is down.

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1900

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011f93f>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0141abe>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x6e/0x70

 [<c014fe80>] __get_vm_area+0x24/0xf3

 [<c014ff81>] get_vm_area+0x32/0x36

 [<c011cea4>] __ioremap+0xb7/0x104

 [<c013e52b>] buffered_rmqueue+0xd4/0x16e

 [<c011cf1c>] ioremap_nocache+0x2b/0xad

 [<e0b24444>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e0b36a37>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0b38b56>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e0b38be6>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<c0162f33>] link_path_walk+0x638/0x953

 [<e0b3a66c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b20ed7>] nv_kern_open+0xf3/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<e0b20de4>] nv_kern_open+0x0/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c015e1f8>] chrdev_open+0xb3/0x1be

 [<c015488a>] dentry_open+0x106/0x15e

 [<c0154782>] filp_open+0x62/0x64

 [<c0154b48>] sys_open+0x5b/0x8b

 [<c010b277>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1900

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011f93f>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xc9

 [<c0141abe>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x6e/0x70

 [<c014fe80>] __get_vm_area+0x24/0xf3

 [<c014ff81>] get_vm_area+0x32/0x36

 [<c011cea4>] __ioremap+0xb7/0x104

 [<c013e52b>] buffered_rmqueue+0xd4/0x16e

 [<c011cf1c>] ioremap_nocache+0x2b/0xad

 [<e0b24444>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e0b36a37>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e0b38b56>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e0b38be6>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<c0162f33>] link_path_walk+0x638/0x953

 [<e0b3a66c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e0b20ed7>] nv_kern_open+0xf3/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<e0b20de4>] nv_kern_open+0x0/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c015e1f8>] chrdev_open+0xb3/0x1be

 [<c015488a>] dentry_open+0x106/0x15e

 [<c0154782>] filp_open+0x62/0x64

 [<c0154b48>] sys_open+0x5b/0x8b

 [<c010b277>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

NTFS-fs error (device sda3): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device sda3): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

```

lspci: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)

02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (rev 02)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation: Unknown device 00e7 (rev 01)

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet] (rev 20)

02:0c.0 Communication controller: ESS Technology ES2898 Modem (rev 03)

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)

02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (rev 02)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation: Unknown device 00e7 (rev 01)

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet] (rev 20)

02:0c.0 Communication controller: ESS Technology ES2898 Modem (rev 03)

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)

02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (rev 02)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation: Unknown device 00e7 (rev 01)

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet] (rev 20)

02:0c.0 Communication controller: ESS Technology ES2898 Modem (rev 03)

```

fstab: 

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1               /boot                   ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hdb4               /                       reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hdb2               none                    swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdb3               /mnt/more-storage       ntfs            noatime                 0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/mass-storage       ntfs            noatime                 0 0

/dev/sda2              /mnt/temp-storage        ntfs            noatime                 0 0

/dev/sda3               /mnt/video              ntfs            noatime                 0 0

/dev/sda4               /mnt/java               ntfs            noatime                 0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/thumb              vfat            noatime                 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0             iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1             iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom2      /mnt/cdrom2             iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy             auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

thnx in advance... anything else that would be of use just say so

----------

## Endoscient

for thumb drive turns it got formatted some how so its wokring now fine LOL

also i tihnk problem with ipod it wast being mounted... i cant get it to mount in windows either... jsut stayt and cahrging screen.

3rd probelm was most pressing though

----------

## theboywho

Im having trouble with a maxtor firewire driver with kernel 2.6.4 the drive worked fine with 2.6.3. i use the gentoo-dev-sources kernels.

----------

